# Great Read on AWB



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

The following article is a great read:
*Why Not Renew the "Assault Weapons" Ban? Well, I'll Tell You&#8230;*

It's not easy being a leftist who loves guns. It's like being a Republican who listens to NPR or supports single payer health care. But being a leftist, I get exposed to all the liberal publications and media that invariably call for gun control every time someone does something stupid with one. Being a gun enthusiast, I also get exposed to the political Right's oversimplification of those liberals as somehow lacking moral fiber or true appreciation of freedom. Rather than agreeing with both, I tend to end up arguing with both. It's exhausting to always feel like I'm apologizing for the other "side".

This article takes a point of view, but aims to do so in a way that members of both sides of the political spectrum can understand. I'll try to give some idea as to why we on the political left roll our eyes at the rhetoric of the NRA, and how we in the "gun culture" can possibly defend something called "assault weapons".

http://kontradictions.wordpress.com...ew-the-assault-weapons-ban-well-ill-tell-you/


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Today on Meet the Press David Gregory (flashing a 30 round AR magazine) broke D.C.'s law and as a member of the state-run-media he has nothing to worry about! Just as your picture of "spoons made me fat!"

*
"DC High Capacity Ammunition Magazines - D.C. Official Code 7-2506.01

(b) No person in the District shall possess, sell, or transfer any large capacity ammunition feeding device regardless of whether the device is attached to a firearm. For the purposes of this subsection, the term "large capacity ammunition feeding device" means a magazine, belt, drum, feed strip, or similar device that has a capacity of, or that can be readily restored or converted to accept, more than 10 rounds of ammunition. The term "large capacity ammunition feeding device" shall not include an attached tubular device designed to accept, and capable of operating only with, .22 caliber rimfire ammunition." *


----------

